# Vintage hand forged and space aged Giggs



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

1st is turn of the century Blacksmithes hand forged.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

That one looks like Posidens Trident.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes bases are custom Aircraft aluminum with Titainium Prongs 

The latest invention which sports a longer center prong which impailes and holds intitially before the others penetrate on any surface Mudd,shell,sand rock or Oyster. Has proven most effective going 10 for 10.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

The intimidator


----------

